# Does any one have this cat tree?



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ace Bayou Small Cat Tree at PETCO

There were a few reviews, all were positive. I'm shopping on Petsmart - there's a sale today. None of the toys got very good reviews. Any good suggestions? How many toys do I really need? 

I have a da bird in my cart and also a scratching post. This one http://www.petco.com/product/12529/...ng-Post.aspx?CoreCat=MM_CatSupplies_Furniture

Other suggestions?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't have that cat tree, but it seems like a good deal. I'd make sure you're ok with its dimensions, or be willing to get a bigger tree when your kitty gets older. The scratcher is an excellent choice! It's tall and stable, so your kitty can grow with it. It seems long lasting, too.

Toys! Yes, Da bird & its feather replacement (refill) is the best. Here's a list of what I'd buy:

-Da bird refills (they can tear thru them within a week, lol)
-Laser toy
-Another wand toy, like the mousie at the end or the "cat dancer" (wire w/cardboard bait)
-Rattling fuzzy mice 
-Bergan cat scratcher (track w/ball that goes round 'n round)
-Rattling / jingly /crinkle ball
-Fur (bunny-fur?) ball
-cardboad boxes (save these!)
-paper/shopping bag including those re-usable 99-cent bags
-crinkle tunnel

A lot of stuff I just found rather expensive at big box stores and found them surprisingly cheaper at smaller, local pet stores. They also had a wider assortment of quality toys rather than the stuff you see at petsmart/co. Also, cats have varying personalities like humans, so you may just have to buy random stuff, or find simple household items that work best for your kitty. Toys can be switched around maybe every week or two, to prevent boredom, but wand/interactive type toys need to always be locked or tucked securely away at all times.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought this one from Amazon for $110 total (includes shipping in that price). :thumb Plus, folded up fleece blankets make the BEST cat beds. I left one on the floor and 2 cats fought over it!!

View attachment 54714


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for your input. The tree is 55" I think I saw. That seems big enough. If not, well, we can always get another later. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I did get a laser pointer thing. I'll get the Bergan thing, too. I have some toys around here already from my other cat that she never used. I'll have to gather them up.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

the tree description says it has sisal posts so you might not need the other scratching post . . . 

Bon.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

We have 2 of the PETCO Premium Trees (the Bungalow & the Terrace) for our cat. and a smaller one from Petsmart; similar to this one, but we paid $ 60.- or so for it. Molly and Friends Cat Tree | Furniture & Towers | PetSmart


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

The Petco Bungalow and the other one I linked to say they have 'soft lamb fur fabric.' Can you comment on that? I thought they would be carpeted.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Were any lambs harmed in the making of this cat tree?? Wondering how cleanable it would be if someone barfed on it.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

How would you know? I'm pretty sure at that price it's not real lambs wool. 

I've been measuring. I have no wall space next to a window to accommodate any of these. They would have to go over the window and only the first one I linked to wouldn't land on a heat vent. Oh, and 55 inches isn't as tall as I thought. You guys probably already knew that!


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I bought this one from Amazon for $110 total (includes shipping in that price). :thumb Plus, folded up fleece blankets make the BEST cat beds. I left one on the floor and 2 cats fought over it!!
> 
> View attachment 54714



I also have this tree I got from Amazon. It's amazing and my cats love it!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

You could also get a window perch for your cat, like people here on other threads have gotten the "sunny seat window bed" with suction cups and requires no carpentry work on your part to install it. Your kitty would probably be older to use the sills to look outside at wildlife or catch a sunbeam. I am considering ordering the "kitty cot" instead only because it's adjustable for smaller windows. The guy who makes it is also local, so I guess I'm a supporter of that, too.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw those Sunny Seats at Walmart the other day for $19.98.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G-Peg, Don't worry about the "lambs wool"! Marcia was just having some fun with you! 
From some of the reviews I've read, it sounds like it's pretty easy to clean!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ha ha! Good to know! 

I just looked at the Sunny Seat and the Kitty Cot. The Kitty Cot is 26 inches compared to the 14 inches of the Sunny Seat. Funny how they both have photos with 2 cats on them.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I purchased my cat tree from Wayfair- fast free shipping, and no sales tax.

If you're limited in space, this would work as a post and tree: 

New Cat Condos Sisal Rope Scratching Post | Wayfair

New Cat Condos Round Multi Cat Scratcher | Wayfair

Those are the same brand as our cat tree: new cat condos. I am very impressed with the quality. And they are carpeted, which I wanted.

This tree gets really good reviews, from Armakat. It's smaller, and pretty basic, but Armakat seems to be a decent, sturdy brand.

52" Classic Cat Tree in Beige for Sale | Wayfair

My most used scratcher, besides t he tree, is this one. they are laying on it or playing on it or scratching it....all.the.time.

PetFusion Cat Scratcher Lounge - Deluxe & Reviews | Wayfair


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

10cats2dogs said:


> G-Peg, Don't worry about the "lambs wool"! Marcia was just having some fun with you!
> From some of the reviews I've read, it sounds like it's pretty easy to clean!


Yes, just being my usual obnoxious self!! It should read imitation lambs wool though.

60" is 5 feet tall so 55 would only be about 4 1/2 feet tall. Not very tall at all. My pet peeve is when they use kittens in an ad to make things look larger or photo shop the cats to make them look small.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've always wanted to get that PetFusion Lounger, but didn't want to deal with all the shredding and mess I'd be left with! :wink Looks aesthetically pleasing, though!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia that's one of the things I've noticed too! You really do have to pay attention to the measurements!
Pictures can be deceiving! 
I've also been looking at cat trees...
and trying to figure out what I'd have to rearrange in my living room!!


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> I've always wanted to get that PetFusion Lounger, but didn't want to deal with all the shredding and mess I'd be left with! :wink Looks aesthetically pleasing, though!


The shedding isn't bad at all! The cardboard is very different from other cardboard scratchers; it's almost compacted and stiff. I can sit or stand on it. It is solid!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh! Good to know, Chloe! Thanks! :smile: Sometimes my cats are horizontal scratchers, lol.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

The tree you linked to isn't carpeted, it has the faux fur. So I don't know. DH and I went over to Petco to look at the trees. He hated the lambswool look and the fake leopard look. He prefers the carpeted and so do I. The one we picked out had carpet on the support poles rather than the sisal which I don't prefer. I don't want to encourage clawing carpet. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I think those carpeted trees are hard to find :-/ All I see is either faux fur or the imitation lambs wool.
Your other option would be to built one yourself.


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

G-PEG123 said:


> The tree you linked to isn't carpeted, it has the faux fur.


 Yes, I know. The tree I linked was in the same price range as the one you were looking at from Petco, but probably better quality, but also had the faux stuff on it. The first two little scratchers/ pedestals were carpeted and are made by the same company as my cat tree. I should have put that first, instead of after, the links. Sorry! 

This is the cat tree I have:

Cat Playstation Pets | Wayfair

I didn't post it because I think it's too big for your space (it sounds like). But, it is carpeted! They are hard to find and are definitely more expensive. You could search by "new cat condos" on wayfair and see what else they have. Everything from that brand is carpeted. 

I don't have any carpet in my house, except for area rugs, so carpet on a cat tree will cause no confusion for my cats. I think they are more durable and easy to clean than the faux-whatever ones. Just my opinion though!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I found that one and I like it, but it probably is too big. Was it 20 x 20 at the base? I forget now. I'll have to look at it again. Thanks. If you see anything else when you're looking, let me know!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

G-PEG, it says it's 20 inches × 20 inches base, 72 inches tall, thats the one by Wayfair, shown in the link above...
If thats the one, it looks really nice!


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

G-PEG123 said:


> I found that one and I like it, but it probably is too big. Was it 20 x 20 at the base? I forget now. I'll have to look at it again. Thanks. If you see anything else when you're looking, let me know!


Yes, that sounds about right. It is big, and very sturdy. It's delivered all in one piece, too, no assembly required. My cats love it!


----------



## Chloe92us (Mar 16, 2014)

I bought that one specifically because I wanted a carpeted tree, and I read on another site that reviews trees that this one is great for BIG cats. I have a big male DMH and a ragdoll. The sleeping spots are very spacious- no squeezing in on this thing!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I just thought I'd add I ended up with this one. It seems pretty nice and it's 65 inches in height. I picked it up in store and it was already assembled. I'll review it for you after we (hopefully) use it!

Whisker City® Skyscaper Cat Tree | Furniture & Towers | PetSmart


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Newcatdaddy, There's a really neat one here that Chloe got!


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

MsPepper said:


> We have 2 of the PETCO Premium Trees (the Bungalow & the Terrace) for our cat. and a smaller one from Petsmart; similar to this one, but we paid $ 60.- or so for it. Molly and Friends Cat Tree | Furniture & Towers | PetSmart


We have this cat tree and our cat loves it. I got it from Petco a couple years ago and it had free shipping. This cat tree is really well built and it heavy so no chance of a cat tipping it over. It still looks brand new.


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband and I were shopping one day @ Costco's and found this big boy for $60.00 it stands a little over 5 1/2 feet tall it said 69 on my measuring tape  ) it came fully assembled and ready to use. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## SAM3 (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband and I were shopping one day @ Costco's and found this big boy for $60.00 it stands a little over 5 1/2 feet tall
( it said 69 on my measuring tape  ) it came fully assembled and ready to use. 
It is fully carpeted and has the rope for scratching my 3 cats Absolutely love it I recently relocated it to a a wall where they can jump on the top of our coat closet next to our front door and walk around up there or just lounge out up there. Hear is a picture of it in the picture on the top of it is my big boy Tazz and his little brother (who photo bomb the picture ) Casanova. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


Sent from Petguide.com Free AppSAM


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! The ones at our Costco didn't have a scratching post thing so I skipped it. Lily uses the post on our other one and also the big scratching post we have.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sam3 , You Scored on that one!!
Costco...who knew?!!


----------



## JohnD7293 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you're looking to get a cat tree, I would personally not advise buying one in the store. You can save a few hundred dollars by buying one off of reliable sites like ebay. Or even groupon.

I won a bid on a 73" cat tree for around 60 dollars when it usually sells for around 250 in the stores.


----------

